

From Python to Clojure - alrex021
http://brehaut.net/blog/2010/a_couple_of_lists

======
thegoleffect
I'm starting to get into Clojure from Python as well. Thanks for this link.

I like how Flightcaster separates their webfrontend tech with the mapreduce
backend. So I probably won't make a full switch. Wonder how many other
pythonistas are doing the same.

~~~
dkersten
I made the switch from Python to Clojure last October and I'm loving every
minute of coding in Clojure. It feels like just the right mix between Python
and Lisp.

~~~
alrex021
> It feels like just the right mix between Python and Lisp

I'd have to second that. As Peter Norvig once said, Python is Lisp in snake
skin (something like that I think), so it would make sense why it is somewhat
of a comfortable move. I personally still use both.

~~~
dkersten
Oh, don't get me wrong - I still like Python very much and its unlikely I'll
stop using it completely any time soon. Its still useful for a lot of tasks,
though most of my heavy programming tasks are being transitioned to Clojure. I
personally love functional programming, so it was a pretty natural progression
for me.

------
evangineer
I do find the appeal of Clojure quite alluring (I've long had a weakness for
Lisp-based languages), but I'm not so keen on having to deal with the Java
platform as it's not really to my taste.

Not really wanting to deal either with the Java class libraries or all the XML
that seems to proliferate in the Java world.

~~~
fogus
The beauty of Clojure is that it let's you get as close to Java as you desire.
Aside from installation considerations ("Do I have the right version of Java
installed?") this is especially true in the upcoming 1.2 release. That is,
with the addition of types and protocols it's never been easier to forget that
you're on the JVM. I'm not sure what to make about your comment regarding XML,
but if that is truly a determining factor then there are reasonable facsimiles
of Clojure targeting .NET and Javascript
(<http://github.com/richhickey/clojure-clr> and
<http://clojurescript.n01se.net/repl/> respectively).

~~~
evangineer
Regarding XML, I'm speaking of the way it is used for configuration/build
files and metadata in many Java projects.

~~~
fogus
XML has become Java's official internal DSL.

------
hh
I looked at the Clojure code and I find it's so ugly compared to Python, Java,
or C#. I don't know why would anyone considered that a contender for writing
code in the long run. I know the three languages mentioned above and I find
Python is the most easy to read and code. Code readability is one of the most
important criteria for me.

~~~
brehaut
The problem is with your argument is that that sort of observation is purely
subjective. It's based on your experience. It's almost a trope for a
discussion about lisps to have someone make the claim 'All those parenthesis
are ugly!' and have some lispers chime in with 'Really, its not that bad! I
hardly see them at all!'

I've learnt that hard way that writing off a language because you hate the
syntax from your initial impressions to be a _huge_ mistake. I used to detest
Haskell's syntax for so many reasons after suffering through courses about it
at university. Now that I actually know haskell a little, and understand the
_why_ behind all those syntax choices, it makes a lot of sense and is a really
smart syntax choice.

